

If programming languages were vehicles, what would they look like? - NathanRice
http://machinegestalt.posterous.com/if-programming-languages-were-cars

======
chops
Light and amusing (as one would expect from the title).

I chortled at Haskell.

I'm struggling to think of a vehicular parallel to Erlang.

Maybe the Bluesmobile with the megaphone on the top? Sends messages and
survives many crashes?

~~~
_pdeschen
I think a ghostbusters kindof ambulance would suit better. It can go really
fast in urgent situations but it looks weird and not everyone can drive it.

[http://images2.makefive.com/images/entertainment/other/top-5...](http://images2.makefive.com/images/entertainment/other/top-5-famous-
cars-from-movies-or-television/ghostbusters-car-7.jpg)

~~~
chops
Erlang: Dan Aykroyd drives it!

